# Back From the Shop



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Got my Thud back today! Had some cracks looked at and I wanted to bump up to the big bands that I've been hearing about, but now I've got to wait till I get some 5/8 steel.

Anybody know the band length on A Plus slingshots BTH?










Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What shop? I didn't realize that there's a slingshot repair shop


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> What shop? I didn't realize that there's a slingshot repair shop


My bad amigo its from Madison Parker Slingshot store( primitive slingshot supply ) and if you buy one of his slingshots he will repair it but I'm not to sure about fork hits but I wouldn't want to find out with this beast

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------

